# Stuffed Flounder



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

1 nice flounder
made my stuffing which consisted of seasoned bread crumbs, 2 fresh sweet bell peppers , chopped onion and garlic , for this batch i used claw meat and didn't add any shrimp. Mixed all together with a little olive oil and cooked on the BGE for 40 minutes . Man oh Man
My wife fried some green tomatoes out of garden and sauteed squash, zucchini and onion.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Damn it man!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i use stove top stuffing with crab or shrimp mixed in. yours looks good!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That look GREAT!

I use the crabcake recipe they used to put on the Old Bay tin.

*CRAB CAKE RECIPE*

This simple crab cake recipe makes a refreshing yet savory dish that's perfect for the summer months and beyond. OLD BAY® Seasoning, French's® Classic Yellow Mustard, parsley flakes, mayo and egg combine to form this deliciously golden-brown crabmeat patty. Served on...Read More
10m
PREP TIME
10m
COOK TIME
206
CALORIES
7
INGREDIENTS
*INGREDIENTS 4 Servings*

2 slices white bread, crusts removed and crumbled
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
2 teaspoons OLD BAY® Seasoning







Substitutions available
2 teaspoons McCormick® Parsley Flakes
1/2 teaspoon French's® Classic Yellow Mustard
1 egg, beaten
1 pound lump crabmeat
*INSTRUCTIONS*

1Mix bread, mayonnaise, OLD BAY, parsley, mustard and egg in large bowl until well blended. Gently stir in crabmeat. Shape into 4 patties.
2Broil 10 minutes without turning or fry until golden brown on both sides. Sprinkle with additional OLD BAY, if desired.


Jim


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks mighty fine !


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

i dont really use a recipe , just been doing it along time. My old man used to say "I dont anything but the stuffing"


----------

